# whats your set-up?



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was wondering what weight you guys shoot and wat broadheads? What grain arrow?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Look at the Sig!


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

2007 PSE Brute NP, 3 color custom string from Pro String, approx. 300gr CF Radial X Weave STL Hunter 200s, Fuse string silencers, QAD drop away rest, 6" Fuse Axium stabilizer, Top Gun F-18 sight, and Muzzy 100gr 3 blade broadheads.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

*i am cheep*

mathews legacy, pse 300 arrows, 100 grain hornet broad heads( 1 1/4") American archery stabilizer( thats a heavy sucker), and a cheep striker 4 pin sight, ( hoping to get a scope when money grows on trees)


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I tinkered a lot in '07 but for '08 my set up (in detail) will be as seen below...Just working to come up with the cash to pay for it.:wink:


2008 Martin Cheetah - 60#, 27" draw
QAD Ultra rest hunter/Sims S-Coil/Sims Ultra Quad's/ Truglo Tru-quiver 5 arrow/Truglo Tru-site Extreme 5 pin

Easton ST Axis 500 - 27"
green nocks/3x 4" black duravanes/100 gr. Wasp SST Hammers


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

07 Elite Synergey
Spott Hogg Hogg it
Vital kazaway rest
Poston stabilizer
Axis full metal jackets
G5 Strikers:tongue:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Look at the Sig!


i just ordered some muzzy 4 blade heads! are they any good?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Let's see...

60# Hickory longbow
62# sinew backed hickory short bow
75# elm longbow
60# hickory Penobscot

26" sourwood arrows with Eastern two-fletch. Very heavy, well over 600 grains

2 1/2"x 1" two-blade trade point broadheads of my own make


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

look at my signature.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

2006 Reflex Highlander - [email protected]
TruGlo BriteSite Extreme Micro-Adjust
NAP QuikTune 2100
Doinker D2 Hunter Plus / Alpine MR-1
Alpine Soft-Lock 5
Beman ICS 340's - 422 Grns. @ 261 FPS
NAP Thunderhead 100 - Rocky Mtn. Snypers


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i just ordered some muzzy 4 blade heads! are they any good?


Very! Fly like my fieldtips!!!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

50lbs 85 grain stinger magnes 300 grain arrows


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Siggy.....  I shoot Carbon Force Radial X Weave STL Hunters with 100 gr ABC Sonic Pro 100 gr


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> mathews legacy, pse 300 arrows, 100 grain hornet broad heads( 1 1/4") American archery stabilizer( thats a heavy sucker), and a cheep striker 4 pin sight, ( hoping to get a scope when money grows on trees)


oh, my arrow are pse carbon force dominator 300's


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

X Force / MOJO 3D / Diablo
F22 / F22 / F35 Sight
Phantom Arrow Rest 
Vibracheck 
Radial X Weaves

Broadheads Vortex Pro 100 / Muzzy 100 / Thunderhead 85

All depend on what I am hunting at the time.


----------

